# Shrimps, Shrimps, Shrimps in the West End areas of Ontario coming soon.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am going to be bringing in some more shrimps from Breeders in the US that I know/trust.

Im not sure what everyone is keeping now as its been a couple of years since I last had my own, so if your looking for something particular and its not readily available, let me know and I will see if I can find it.

Im hoping to help out Hobbyists in the Westend of Ontario as trying to get
shrimps out this way is virtually impossible or a long days trip out to Scarborough and back or high shipping charges on top of the price of the shrimps.

Areas that I will try to cover will be from Miss, Oakville, Burlington, Hamilton, Guelph, out to Kitchener/Cambridge/London and up North to Acton/Erin/Fergus....also the Niagara regions.

So if you live in any of these Cities and are searching for something for your tanks, let me know...I will see what I can come up with to help you out.

Also looking at possibly hosting a Shrimp Meet at my Condo where we can all get together, talk shrimps, bring anything we want to trade, buy etc. 

Let me know if you might be interested in this and I can work something out to suit everyone's timetable.

Glad to be back...Ive missed my little critters! 
__________________


----------

